# Maryland Reptile Show 3/3/12



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is anyone from the board going to be in attendance?

Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows

What is this show usually like? I've only ever been to Hamburg... should I show up early or else face the long wait of doom like Hamburg?

Thanks!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

The havre de grace show I believe?

Its smaller. You wont have to get there early. There are a lot of tolls getting to md and back tho.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, the Havre De Grace show... I'm actually heading down to Baltimore for the weekend and swinging by Sean Stewart's to pick up some frogs so I figured I could stop by the Reptile Show on my way down to scope it out and maybe pick up some tanks and/or supplies.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I did the same back in december....show followed by seans...ha. have fun.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, the Havre De Grace show... I'm actually heading down to Baltimore for the weekend and swinging by Sean Stewart's to pick up some frogs so I figured I could stop by the Reptile Show on my way down to scope it out and maybe pick up some tanks and/or supplies.


Stop by and Say Hi. I will be there vending.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! What is the plant selection usually like there? I'm working on a couple new tanks... I need plants and some driftwood


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Awesome! What is the plant selection usually like there? I'm working on a couple new tanks... I need plants and some driftwood


Not too much on plants, but its a great place to buy dry goods, tanks, etc. Prices are better than any pet store around. It is a pretty small show.

I will have CV imitators, varadero and patricia, FF's Springtails, and woodlice.


----------

